# كتاب primavera 5 manual أرجو من المشرف العام تثبيتة لزيادة الطلب علية



## محمود حازم عياد (12 يونيو 2007)

أعزائى الزملاء مرفق لكم كتاب PRIMAVERA 5 MANUAL مع رجائى من السادة مشرفى الملتقى تثبيتة حيث أن الطلب علية كثير من الزملاء 
مع قبول شكرى مقدما" لأدارة الملتقى والزملاء على أهتمامهم بما أقوم بطرحة فى الملتقى مع وعد منى بتقديم المزيد


محمود حازم عياد


http://www.4shared.com/file/17731864/e5caa34f/Doc-V50part1.html


----------



## omdaa52 (14 يونيو 2007)

thank you a lote


----------



## salem salem (16 يونيو 2007)

قم للمعلم وفيه التبجيلا كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا 
صدق القائل وصدق المتلقى سعيت لسنوات لفهم كامل للبرنامج الا أنى لم اتمكن من ذلك وبعد تحميل المهندس / محمود حازم لشرح البرنامج بدئت بالفعل اهتم واستوعب البرنامج لذلك لا يسعنى ولا اجد ما اشكر به معلمى 
فلك الف شكر وتقدير منى ومن كل من سوف ينتفع به


----------



## the pump (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك
مشكور جداً على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يونيو 2007)

أخى salem salem 
لك منى الف تحية 

الفضل للة من قبل ومن بعد وأعدك أننى سأواصل هذة الأجزاء للنهاية بحيث يستطيع أى زميل يريد أن يعمل 
فى هذا المجال أن تكون لدية المادة المساعدة الى جانب ال manual ومساهمات الزملاء أمثال المهندس / محمد
عمر صاحب كتاب البريمافيرا العربى المطروح فى الملتقى الرائع بحق وأنا شخصيا" أستفدت كثيرا" من هذا
الكتاب الى جانب أستاذتى الدكتورة / ماجدة الطلاوى من الجامعة الأمريكية فى القاهرة التى كان لها دور
كبير جدا" فى أتقان وفهم آليات هذا البرنامج 


وفقنى اللة وأياكم الى ما فية خير الأسلام و المسلمين وجعلنا اللة على قلب رجل واحد يجمعنا الأيمان 
والعلم مهما كانت أنتمائتنا الوطنية فأخيرا" لنا رب واحد ورسول أمين 

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## om farah (20 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك جدا على الموضوع ده ويا ريت اذا فيه حاجات اكتر عن بعض التعريفات المهم الخاصه بالبرامج الزمنيه


----------



## ابوعمرالعراقي (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Biomedical_Enginer (25 يونيو 2007)

جاري التحميل 

وربنا يوفقكم ويبارك فيكم ... ما قصرتو ...

اخوكم / المهندس الطبي


----------



## rora26 (3 يوليو 2007)

thanx alot

?but is there another project software that is better


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (4 يوليو 2007)

To Rora26 
What Do You Mean By Another Project Software


----------



## rora26 (4 يوليو 2007)

To Mr.mahmod
(is there a project management (software 
(or Tool (same as PM office ,Primivira
??but easier


----------



## غريم الريم (4 يوليو 2007)

الله يكثر من امثالك وينفع بك هذا المنتدى واعضائه

دمت على الود


----------



## dica1011 (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخى الفاضل بارك اللة فيك


----------



## alali_abd (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
هل بالامكان تحميله على موقع اخر upload مثلا لان هذا الموقع محجوب لدينا
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much and i hope the best for you


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب


----------



## ام نورا (9 يوليو 2007)

استاذ حازم يا عمنا وعم الادارة والتخطيط ارجو ان تطلع على الموضوع اذي انزلته في الملتقى 
بعنوان كورس تعليمي لبرايمفيرا 5 وتعطينا رايك ولو ممكن يفيدك في الدروس اللي وعدت بيها
بعد ان تتمكن من برايمفيرا 5
وامدك الله بالعافية وجزاك كل خير على وقتك الثمين


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 يوليو 2007)

العفو ياأم نورا لكى منى الف تحية وهذا الكلام أكبر من قدرى كثيرا" ولا أستحقة فأنا مازلت
أتعلم وسأظل كذلك بقية عمرى أذا قدرنى اللة ومستعد أن أنقل ما أتعلمة لمن يريد لوجة اللة
تعالى دون أبتغاء سمعة واللة على ما أقول شهيد 
الملف المرفق لكى أكثر من رائع جزاك اللة خير وأنا عرفت قيمتة لأنى درست هذا الأصدار
بمستوياتة 102 ، 106 لدى وكيل بريمافيرا promastar وسأحاول عمل ملفات تفصيلية
وبدءت فيها فعلا" ولكنى أنتظر حتى أنهاء باقى أجزاء شرح مشروع بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة
والذى وصلت فية للجزء السادس وسأواصل عمل التقارير ومستخلص المقاول ثم نبدء فى بريمافيرا 5 
بأذن اللة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ام نورا (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله على نيتك الطيبة وكرم اخلاقك 
وامدك بالعافية واوسع عليك علما و رزقا وبارك لك في دينك ودنياك واهلك 
والله لا احصي لك دعاء الله اكفل برد افضالك علينا في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ام نورا (9 يوليو 2007)

انزلت هذه الروابط ايضا في نفس المجال في رد على احد اخواننا المهتمين بالموضوع 
منقولة حيث وجدتها في الموقع المشار اليه لاحقا 
جربوها لعلها تنفعكم وتصلون لمبتغاكم واعلموني بالنتائج 

Primavera Enterprise 5.0
http://rapidshare.com/files/9397107/...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9374658/...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9380092/....part3.rar.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/9386632/...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/9389773/...part5.rar.html
pass:www.allislam.net
مع تحيات 
شبكة كتاب العرب
برامج وكتب طبية وهندسية وبرامج منوعة


----------



## waleed_alzubadi (12 يوليو 2007)

thank you
very much


----------



## الأستاذ (13 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبد الحميد ابراهيم (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس/أبوصالح (27 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم ... شكراً جزيلاً لك والله يوفقك بالدنيا والآخرة ..


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كيميكال (8 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكررر

ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## arch_hleem (8 أغسطس 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر ..... هل هناك امكانية للبرنامج نفسه


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن الظالمي (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا الموضوع لكن ممكن احد يرسل لي كيفيه تنصيب بريفاميرا الخامس


----------



## مدني91 (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## khtan_r (24 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف الف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## هاني طايل (16 سبتمبر 2007)

متشكرين على كل حال


----------



## wa319747 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## النمر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Saudi Pro (28 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## راضيه (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## medo222 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

جزا الله كل نفس طيبة محبة لخير الجميع ألف خير


----------



## مووداا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بعلمكم المسلميين


----------



## haythamelmansy (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو الحصول على معلومات كامله عن التوصيف الوظيفى فى المجال الهندسى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## islamelgin (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجارى التحميل


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ربنا يوفق والله انا عاجز عن شكر
ممكن ترسلى كتاب Primavera 3.3 بالعربى ضرورى لو سمحت


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى الزين أبو أحمد 
ليس لدى علم بهذا الأصدار ولعلمى أن بريمافيرا 5 أو حاليا" بريمافيرا 6 هى آخر ما يتم أستخدامة فى البرامج والأصدارات السابقة فى طريقها الى الأندثار تدريجيا"
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## sherifmadkor (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع جدا ...............


----------



## muizco2002 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

رعاك الله وحفظك وحفظ بصرك وبصيرتك


----------



## وداد خضير حسن (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم لماذا لا يفتح برنامج البرامفيرا فانا بحاجة له


----------



## MIDO_1349 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

تواصلا مع اخينا المهندس : محمود حازم عياد  

تم رفت الملف على سيرفر خاص بى يدعم استكمال التحميل فى اى وقت :31: 


و برابط مباشر لكل اخوانى المهندسين :28: 

حمل الملف بالضغط هنا : Primavera v5


----------



## benzhilig (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررر جدا


----------



## mha taher (11 نوفمبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كميل (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## enghaytham (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ونفعنا الله و إياك منه 
اللهم تقبل منا


----------



## محمد سعد محمد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكرك يا MIDO على مشاركتك المميزة فى حفظ الملفات وتقبل تحياتى​


----------



## علي منصور (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر على المجهود


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## Mohamed GI (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## احمد رامى خالد (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة


----------



## raheek (17 يناير 2008)

لو سمحت انقله على رابط تانى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن تعريفى كيفية تنزيل الكتاب على الكومبيوتر الخاص بى
وشكرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engelsaleh (24 يناير 2008)

اللينك لا يعمل أرجو حل هذه المشكلة


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي صالح بالحقيقة لم استطيع الحصول على هذا الكتاب مرة اخرى لذلك أرجو من اخواني رفعه مرة ثانية ولكني ارفق الآن كتاب بسيط عن التخطيط والتنظيم بالبريمافيرا 5 ارجو ان ينال الرضا
primavera 5 planning scheduling .pdf - 0.93MB


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي بشمهندس محمود والله يرقيك بنور العلم والمعرفة ..... جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل ارجو التأكد


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز Mido شكرا على الرفع بس سؤال واحد هل هذا الرابط لنفس الكتاب صاحب الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## كريم21 (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا ميدو 
ومشكورة يا ام نورا 
جعلكم الله دائما نافعين لاخوانكم


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 فبراير 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## نيرمين يوسف (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nermeen198 (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك كل خير


----------



## nermeen198 (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mechaman (27 فبراير 2008)

الملف مش موجود....لو سمحت اعد رفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## ابو عبده 727 (29 فبراير 2008)

thank you for your best effort


----------



## ENGINEERFM (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا كثيرا و جزاك الله كل خير و ادخلك الجنة دون حساب


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (8 مارس 2008)

MIDO_1349 قال:


> تواصلا مع اخينا المهندس : محمود حازم عياد
> 
> تم رفت الملف على سيرفر خاص بى يدعم استكمال التحميل فى اى وقت :31:
> 
> ...


 

بعد الشكر الجزيل للأخ ميدو 
الرابط الموجود فى هذا المشاركه يعمل حتى اليوم 
اضغط على كلمه Primavera v5


----------



## هانمكس (9 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## قلم معماري (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حازم احمد محمد (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور علي الجهد المتميز


----------



## م_زين (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (7 أبريل 2008)

الاخ محمود حازم عياد
لقد تم حذف الرابط من سيرفر التحميل الرجاء اعادة رفع الكتاب


----------



## يقيني بالله (18 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mago (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## محبة الرحمان (11 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سباعي1 (13 مايو 2008)

جزا الله الاخوان كل الخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مايو 2008)

يعمل تماما واشكر القائمين على هذا العمل .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نور سامح (22 مايو 2008)

قم للمعلم وفيه التبجيلا كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا 
صدق القائل وصدق المتلقى سعيت لسنوات لفهم كامل للبرنامج الا أنى لم اتمكن من ذلك وبعد تحميل المهندس / محمود حازم لشرح البرنامج بدئت بالفعل اهتم واستوعب البرنامج لذلك لا يسعنى ولا اجد ما اشكر به معلمى 
فلك الف شكر وتقدير منى ومن كل من سوف ينتفع به(اقتباس)


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (4 يونيو 2008)

الى الاستاذ محمود حازم عياد
استاذنا العزيز الله الله ما اروع ما تقدمه لنا من دروس ونحن الجميع نشكر مساهماتك العظيمه. استاذنا الفاضل انا المهندس احمد من العراق لقد قطعت شوطا كبيرا في دراسة برنامج بريمافيرا النسخه الثالثه والان انا احاول دراسة النسخه الخامسه او السادسه.
سيدي العزيز اتمنى لو استطيع ان احصل على *****ك الشخصي لكي اتمكن من مراستلك للمضي بالطريق الصحيح
واكون شاكرا جدا لحضرتم

المهندس احمد الصيداوي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (4 يونيو 2008)

أشكرك عزيزى أحمد من العراق الشقيق ودائما" أنتم أهل العراق أوفياء ولى أخ عزيز من العراق ل أعرف لماذا أنقطعت أخباره عنا لعل المانع خير وهو الأخ shartooh وهو من الأعضاء المميزين فى ملتقانا وكان دائم التواصل مع على ال****** وعلى الملتقى ومضى ما يقرب من 3 أشهر لم نتكلم المهم نصيحه غاليه وهى حاول أن تتقن بريمافيرا 3 تماما" وكل ما يتطلبه أنشاء برنامج زمنى فخطوات التجهيز لل data تتشابه فى جميع الأصدارات حتى قيام الساعه المهم ترتيب المعلومات التى ستغذى بها البرنامج وتبقى مشكلة تعلم البرنامج نفسه سهله فالبرامج under windows أصبح تعلمها سهل عن طريق ال help أو طباعة المانيوال المرفق مع نسخة البرنامج ودراسته جيدا" بالخطوات ستصبح ماهر فى أستخدام البرنامج 
الخلاصه أن خبرتك فى دراسة المشروع وأحتياجاته وعلاقات الأنشطه والأولويات هى أهم خطوه لأنك لو أدخلت على البرنامج data فقيره وعلاقات غير منطقيه سيقبلها ولكن الناتج سيكون سىء البرنامج فى حد ذاته لا يعى ما تدخله من data هو مجرد أداه نستغنى بها عن تنفيذ ذلك يدويا" --- أرجو أل أكون قد أطلت عليك --- كنا قديما" فى بداية حياتى العمليه وقبل دخول الكومبيوتر فى حياتنا بهذه الصورة نقوم بعمل البرامج على لوحه مرسومه بواسطة رسام bar chart وتعلق على الحائط ونتابع عليها العمل وسبحان مغير الأحوال


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (5 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الى الاستاذ الكبير محمود عياد نشكر لك تعاونك وصبرك على اسالتنا. احب ابلغك بان هذا الكنز الثاني الذي ابحث عنه ولكن لا جدوى حيث ان هذا الملف محذوف من الرابط نرجوا التعديل والرد

نشكر سعة صبركم وطيب قلوبكم


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (5 يونيو 2008)

الله الله على هذا الرد الرائع من شخص اكثر روعه. استاذي الفاضل اتمنى من الله ان يكون الاخ shartooh بخير وما زلت اتمنى ان احصل على بريدك الالكتروني لكي اتمكن من مراسلتك وسارفق لك بريدي الالكتروني بالاسفل.

ahmed_alsaidawy***********
كل الذي اتمناه هوه ان احصل على ما تغني به منتدانا من كنوز والله اعلم بل هيه اكبر من الكنوز حيث ان المواضيع وللاسف مبعثره وغير مرتبه. لذلك ارجو من سيادتك ان ان تبعث لي رساله الكترونيه لكي اتمكن من مراسلتك حيث سوف اوجز كل ما احتاجه ب***** واحد.
نرجوا سعة صبركم على اسالتنا


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (5 يونيو 2008)

*الفايل محذوف من الرابط*

السلام عليكم
لقد جاء باحد الردود ما يلي (كنا نسعى الى فهم كامل لبرنامج بريمافيرا 5 ولم نتمكن الا بعد تحميل الرابط) ونشكر الاخ العزيز على الرد الرائع.
الان وبعد ان سمعنا هذا الرد تتحرق قلوبنا شوقا للاطلاع على ما في المرفق فنجد انه قد حذف من الرابط.
استاذي العزيز محمود العياد اصبحت تمنيت لو كنت في مصر لوقفت في باب دارك سنينا. كيف السبيل الى لقياك سيدي فانت خير العارفين وخير معينا.
سيدي العزيز ان اغلب الروابط لموضوعاتك الرائعه قد حذف نرجو مساعدتنا في هذا المجال.

ونشكر سعة الصبر
ahmed_alsaidawy***********


----------



## ام نورا (5 يونيو 2008)

MIDO_1349 قال:


> تواصلا مع اخينا المهندس : محمود حازم عياد
> 
> تم رفت الملف على سيرفر خاص بى يدعم استكمال التحميل فى اى وقت :31:
> 
> ...


 
اخونا الصيداوي لو بحثت قليلا في الردود لوجدت هذا الرابط الفعال الذي وضعه الاخ MIDO


----------



## ALMANSOUR (5 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزاك خير ماقصرت


----------



## ساسي هادف (6 يونيو 2008)

"The file link that you requested is not valid"
this is the message that I've found


----------



## ساسي هادف (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الأخ Mido و الأخت أم نورا


----------



## خالد طاهر (8 يونيو 2008)

شكككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## Mohamed_Rag (15 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعد تحميل بريمافيرا 6 وعند عمل database configuration لايستطيع الدخول وتظهر هذه الرسالة Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: Login failed for user 'admin فما هو الحل


----------



## mokhtar2005 (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## doda2000 (22 يونيو 2008)

اخى الكريم الرابط لايعمل ارجو الافادة ل وتكرمت


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (10 يوليو 2008)

لقد تم رفع الكتاب. من فضلك هل يوجد رابط اخر


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك جدا على الموضوع ده ويا ريت اذا فيه حاجات اكتر عن بعض التعريفات المهم الخاصه بالبرامج الزمنيه


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## العذيقي (31 يوليو 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> اخونا الصيداوي لو بحثت قليلا في الردود لوجدت هذا الرابط الفعال الذي وضعه الاخ Mido



الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## العبقرية (31 يوليو 2008)

الاخت ام نورا السلام عليكم 
الرابط لا يعمل وكذلك الرابط الاصلى لذلك نرجو رفعه مرة اخرى ولكم دزيل الشكر


----------



## فهد177 (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## virtualknight (3 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لمجهود كل من في المنتدى الغالي


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير لكن لم يتم التحميل عندي


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (8 أغسطس 2008)

Primavera 5 Manual 

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## لبيب الحربي (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الفائدة.
ولكن الرابط انتهى ممكن ترفعه مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخي ياريت تجديد الرابط |لأن الملف اصبح غير موجود


----------



## التوأم (27 أغسطس 2008)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل نرجوا منك اعادة رفعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (5 سبتمبر 2008)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل نرجوا منك اعادة رفعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بش مهندس هل لازال الملف موجوداً أنا لم أجده......مالسبب؟؟


----------



## Eng. Hassan (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أعزائي
لكني لم استطع التحميل فعند النقر على الرابط تظهر الرسالة التالية:
The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## anwerbasha (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك*


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن للاسف حجبته الهيئة القومية للاتصالات لم الله أعلم


----------



## إسلوبي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة و بعد
مشكور جدا على هذا الكتاب و جزاك الله خير الجزاء لمنفعة العلم و المسلمين أولاً و أتمنى من الله أن يسدد خطاك و يساعدك لما فيه مصلحة الجميع و في الأخير أشكرك بكل عنف على هذا الكتاب الرائع.


----------



## سامررو (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا الأخ Mido و الأخت أم نورا*
والله يبارك بأمثالكم​


----------



## علي الناشي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الى كافة الاخوان ممن يستخدم برنامج البريمافيرا 5 لدي مشكله لم اتوصل الى حلهاوهي عند ادخال المصادر فان نتيجة كلفه الميزانيه والتي هي حاصل ضرب كلفة الوحده*السعر فان الناتج لايكون صحيح مثلا 10*50 يكون الناتج 400 وليس 500 او 40*10 يكون الناتج 320 وهكذا ارجو ممن يجد الحل اسعافنا اجركم الله


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا خيو على المجهود الي سويته


----------



## جمال السيد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الملف لا يفتح رجاء تحميله على ملف آخرمع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## emshaker (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولك عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك 2008


----------



## ahmed_d (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أعتقد أنني تأخرت فالكتاب تم رفعه من الموقع...على أي حال بارك الله فيك أخي وبالتوفيق


----------



## spyeng_85 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## spyeng_85 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الملف تم حذفه من الموقع أرجو التأكد من الرابط


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الكتاب القيم


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (16 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محمود حازم عياد
نسأل الله تعالى ان يجعل ما تقوم به من أعمال تعلم العلم وتعليمه في ميزان حسناتك
ولكن أخي الحبيب 
الفايل غير موجود في الموقع الذي ذكرت 
ولربما لانك اضفته منذ وقت ليس بالقصير 
اتمنى ان تعيد رفعه 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## restina (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## justmoon (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## enghaytham (5 أغسطس 2009)

ezeldin_morsi قال:


> بعد الشكر الجزيل للأخ ميدو
> الرابط الموجود فى هذا المشاركه يعمل حتى اليوم
> اضغط على كلمه primavera v5



جزاكما الله خيرا 
وجعله فى ميزانكما


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 أغسطس 2009)

ألـــــــــــــف شكر ياغالى


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن ترفعة تانى لأنة اتمسح من على الموقع


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000
يرجى تحديث الرابط 00000000


----------

